# What about a subforum for Commercial Cooking Equipment



## choclatechef (Apr 12, 2005)

Can't we have that as a sub forum for the cooking equipment section?

Pretty please with sugar on it!


----------



## Alix (Apr 12, 2005)

Oooo. Good idea! We were just talking about that forum today.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 12, 2005)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ding dong the witch is dead, which old witch, the wicked witch.....ding dong, the wicked witch is dead.........


----------

